# Enregistrement de Canal sat sur Mac.



## Onmac (18 Octobre 2010)

Salut ! 
Petit problème, J'effectue des enregistrements sur un disque dur (d'ancien MBP) et une fois que je le connecte sur mon Mac, il ne le reconnait pas et me demande si je veut l'initialiser.
J'ai déjà fait oui mais une fois que je le rebranche sur mon décodeur CANAL-SAT il me dit pareil que mon mac.
Comment le rendre compatible au deux pour pouvoir regarder mes enregistrements sur mon mac?


----------



## herszk (19 Octobre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Salut !
> Petit problème, J'effectue des enregistrements sur un disque dur (d'ancien MBP) et une fois que je le connecte sur mon Mac, il ne le reconnait pas et me demande si je veut l'initialiser.
> J'ai déjà fait oui mais une fois que je le rebranche sur mon décodeur CANAL-SAT il me dit pareil que mon mac.
> Comment le rendre compatible au deux pour pouvoir regarder mes enregistrements sur mon mac?



Attention, si tu utilises le décodeur dual s et que tu enregistres sur un dd externe, ce dernier est en format raw et donc inutilisable ni sous windows ni sous mac.
Il te faut donc réinitialiser ton dd à partir du décodeur.


----------



## Onmac (19 Octobre 2010)

Je l'ai initialiser avec le décodeur mais ça ne change pas...


----------



## herszk (20 Octobre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Je l'ai initialiser avec le décodeur mais ça ne change pas...



Essaie de brancher ton dd sur ton décodeur puis de le rebooter , normalement , il devrait te redemander le formatage .


----------



## Onmac (20 Octobre 2010)

Non, je l'ai déconnecté et il m'a afficher "Périphérique de stockage déconnecter, pour ne pas perdre de données, éjecter le avant" 
Et quand je le reconnecte "Connection du périphérique réussi"
Il ne le reformate pas....


----------



## herszk (20 Octobre 2010)

Je ne connais pas les procédures d'utilisation du décodeur mais je suppose qu'il y a un menu où tu peux forcer le formatage du dd.


----------



## Onmac (20 Octobre 2010)

Oui, je peut le formater même si il l'ai déjà, je ne pense pas que soit utile.
Je teste et je te dit quoi....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

Non, le double formatage ne fonctionne pas... quand je le rebranche sur mon mac il me dit pareil.... Mais je l'initialise sur mon mac et que je le rebranche le decodeur me dit aussi pareil !
Je tourne en rond !


----------



## herszk (21 Octobre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Non, le double formatage ne fonctionne pas... quand je le rebranche sur mon mac il me dit pareil.... Mais je l'initialise sur mon mac et que je le rebranche le decodeur me dit aussi pareil !
> Je tourne en rond !


Le format généré par le décodeur est incompatible avec le mac, donc il faut oublier le formatage sur le mac, tu ne pourras jamais lire sur ton mac les vidéos enregistrées sur ton décodeur. Par contre, quand tu formates ton dd sur ton décodeur, ça te dit quoi?


----------



## Onmac (22 Octobre 2010)

Impossible de le formater a partir du décodeur ou veut-tu dire "initialisation" ?Mon décodeur ne possède pas de menu "formater" 
On revient a la case départ...
Merci de ton aide


----------



## papaetoo (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,  

Je me permet de prendre la discussion en cour  car je suis dans une situation semblable à ce que vous abordez ici. Etudiant de mon état,  je dispose d'un (non moins excellent imac 27') et d'une freebox. Afin de  pouvoir connecter mon imac à la box, j'ai fais acquisition du tuner tv  chez eyeTv; il s'agit du eyeTv hybrid  (http://www.elgato.com/elgato/int/mainmenu/products/tuner/hybrid08/product1.fr.html).  Pour cela, je connecte mon tuner Tv à mon imac et la freebox au tuner  Tv. En procédant de la sorte, j'ai accès à toutes les chaines fournies  dans l'offre de free (y compris Canal+ en clair, TF1, M6, ...). 

Jusqu'ici tout va bien; là ou j'ai un pb c'est que j'ai  également souscrit à l'offre canal sat afin de pouvoir accéder aux  chaines canal+, canal+sport, ... Malheureusement, en procédant comme ci  dessous, je n'ai pas accès aux chaines du bouquet. 

Ma question est donc de celle de savoir comment faire pour profiter de mon abonnement canal sat(via la freebox) sur mon imac?  

Après  plusieurs recherches, la solution d'un adaptateur hdmi (un de ceux à  150euros) semble être celle la plus préconisée. Mais je n'ai jamais eu  de retour d'utilisateurs l'ayant testé.  

Si vous l'avez déja fait, pouvez vous me donner un feedback? Autrement, auriez vous une autre solution à préconiser? 

Merci d'avance pr votre retour...


----------

